# What is he?



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

If you had to guess his breed or breeds, what would it be? I’m guessing he’s 5 months old. Not talking about the Rottweiler mutt in the pic. Just asking for fun, he has me stumped.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That splotchy coat and color sortof reminds me of a healer. He's definitely a 2nd or 3rd gen cross breed. 100% mutt 

-DallanC


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm guessing a Catahoula.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Wire said:


> I'm guessing a Catahoula.


That was what I would guess as well. Maybe Catahoula and kinda looks to have some breed of a wirehair as well. Maybe someone was trying to "design" a decoy dog?? I've seen Catahoula, Mountain Cur cross for that purpose, and have been very good at what they were breed for.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I think he has very strong German Shorthair characteristics.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Splotchy pattern looks like a Leopard Cur to me, or possibly a cross. I don't know much about the breed but I've seen them advertised in hound magazines.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I like this thread, I'm seeing people mention breeds I've never seen or heard of. Learning some things today.

-DallanC


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

Catahoula crossed with a German Shepard.

On second thought Possibly just Catahoula.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It has the docked tail, so, I'm betting the farm on a decoy dog breed. Like Kevin D mentioned....Leopard Cur. Catahoula and leopard cur are almost identical in the spotting.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

I was thinking catahoula leopard dog mixed with a hound of some sort. When he wrestles with my rott, we will start to bay like no one’s business. I had no idea what a decoy dog was so I had to look that up but it makes sense for him. Learning has occurred!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DevilDog09 said:


> I was thinking catahoula leopard dog mixed with a hound of some sort. When he wrestles with my rott, we will start to bay like no one’s business. I had no idea what a decoy dog was so I had to look that up but it makes sense for him. Learning has occurred!


Good looking dog no matter what he is.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

To me, looks like a shepherd/aussie dog. I wish I had better photos of my aussie coat and ears but your dogs stance and snout at attention reminds me of my shepherd but the coat and ears remind me of my aussie. The size of ears more shepherd like but the position more aussie like.

Then again, maybe it's because I'm biased?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We have a catahoula x mountain cur. Her coat was similar at first but eventually became a little more muted.

She has the "cracked" eye which also helped give it away with their Merl gene.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

"
"100% mutt " I agree.

"


----------



## westcanyonranch (9 mo ago)

What a beautiful dog! All I know is that she is a good dog.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Dog is mans best friend! Just love him and enjoy him!


----------

